

Are we the first document aggregation site? - edocr

We have just launched the document aggregation site.  Are we the first and the only one that does this?  Please let us know.  The address is:<p>www.buzzup.com/docs<p>Thanks for your input.
======
smysore
this is great but all the document preview pictures seem very small (much
smaller than the frame -- possible to make bigger?)

